
Show HN: SmarTTY – a free SSH client with command completion and a file browser - sysprogs
https://sysprogs.com/w/smartty-3-0-is-out/
======
013
It keeps telling me 'Passphrase Required' for my key.

I am entering the correct passphrase..

